# Paigtingin



## rockjon

What's the English translation for "paigtingin?" Even though root tingin is in the word, it's not related to it. From my research, it can seems to mean strengthen but the use of the word seems to differ from the conjugated forms of lumakas or lakasan. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AskLang

I can only give a suggestion with the help of my Tagalog-English Dictionary which gives the following defintion:

*paigtingin*
v. to make tight; to make taut.
Igtingan mo ang lubid. Make the rope tight (taut).

Although I've heard 'igting' used in some other sense, which I find hard to explain. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## rockjon

hmmm....I think this might be one of words where the meaning changes in context. It probably means to make something tight but in English making something tight also means to strengthen something.  For instance, in English, sometimes people might say that they will tighten the restrictions on exporting goods. In this sense, the word means to strengthen or reinforce. I was trying to find out if paigtingin also has some same characteristics.  

Here's something I grabbed from Noynoy's inauguration speech:
Papaigtingin namin ang proseso ng konsultasyon at pag-uulat sa taumbayan. 
We will strengthen the processes of consultation and feedback to the townspeople.

I'm not sure if the translation is right but it sounds better in english if strengthen is used instead of tighten.


----------



## mataripis

"Paigtingin" is common in Southern Tagalog (Batanggas-Cavite-Laguna provinces). The related word for this in English is " Bonding" or "More strenghten bonding" and it is applicable to use when describing the type of relationship (Paigtingin ang pagtitiwala sa isat isat) and the way the rope is used tightly in an object.(maigting na pagkakagapos). It is common too that the strict words in Tagalog can be described as " Maigting" (too strict/solid/strong) (mahigpit in Manila terminology) .(Ang paggamit ng mga salitang ito ay nagpapaigting sa mga pangungusap na bibigkasin/bibitawan/sasabihin natin).


----------



## darnthisgeek

In some cases and most of which that I encountered, you can use it to say something like "to intensify." Like for example, a campaign. When someone says, "paiigtingin namin ang kampanya laban sa droga" that can be translated into saying "we will intensify the campaign against drugs" in English.  Hope that helps.


----------



## DotterKat

I would translate* paigtingin* as _to intensify, augment, escalate, reinforce_ or _magnify_.


----------



## rempress

To me paigtingin means strengthen because paigtingin is the same as palakasin.


----------

